# took the ST out into the sunset......



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

just a few pictures i took last night as i went for a little drive out at sunset  i'm no pro but i know they can be better and were only shot using my iphone 6s :lol: there is 0 edit or filter too just to appreciate the light that i captured!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yep definitely not a pro:lol::lol:





































Only kidding  nice shots mate:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chongo said:


> Yep definitely not a pro:lol::lol:
> 
> Only kidding  nice shots mate:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol: cheers matey! i wish i had the time and patience to take fancy shots and spend hours editing them.... but i don't hahahaha!!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks great bud.
On your phone download Google's Snapseed editor. Dead easy to use and just to tweak the levels will really make the pictures pop.
That being said they look awesome as is.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Looks great bud.
> On your phone download Google's Snapseed editor. Dead easy to use and just to tweak the levels will really make the pictures pop.
> That being said they look awesome as is.


cheers Luke i'll have a look, as like you said a little adjustment here and there and they'll look mega!


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pics look wicked mate.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a good set of pics.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

BaileyA3 said:


> Pics look wicked mate.





Bill58 said:


> That's a good set of pics.


cheers gents :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice pics mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent pics for a phone car looks top but I think the headlights on that madel look a bit odd.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

GSD said:


> Excellent pics for a phone car looks top but I think the headlights on that madel look a bit odd.


cheers GSD :thumb:, i know with a proper DSLR they'd look quality no doubt! i get what you mean about the light i was unsure about them at first but they grew on me after i split them removed the horrid orange indicator lense and sprayed the backs black instead of the standard grey


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice pics mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


cheers Pete :thumb::thumb:


----------

